#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-26
<darkxst> jbicha, any idea what is happening with the gnome-shell 3.6.2 sru?
<jbicha> darkxst: the same thing that happened to everything else in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+queue?queue_state=1
<jbicha> the SRU team apparently is too small, infinity was going to look through the queue today though
<TheLordOfTime> they need more SRUers then.
<darkxst> ok, I have an upstream bugfix I want to SRU, but obviously can't while that one is stuck in the queue
<jbicha> darkxst: do you have a patch? I could re-upload gnome-shell since it hasn't been accepted yet
<darkxst> jbicha, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1067265
<darkxst> patches are in the upstream bug
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=229391, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=229865
<jbicha> darkxst: did you experience that bug?
<darkxst> jbicha, no
<jbicha> darkxst: ok if you get me a debdiff I'll sponsor to raring and then we'll see about adding it to the SRU
<darkxst> ok
<darkxst> jbicha, dediff added to bug
<jbicha> darkxst: ok I sponsored for raring, but… new comment on the GNOME bug says things still aren't quite right
<jbicha> so we can't SRU yet
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<jbicha> crazy phantom bug
<TheLordOfTime> i've seen those before, there's a couple in NGINX that were Incomplete'd because of phantom bugs :Pp
<TheLordOfTime> phantom bugs can be hard to reproduce/trace :P
<darkxst> jbicha, ok
<jbicha> I pushed a new gnome-shell with the highcontrast fix (useful for gnome3 PPA users)
<jbicha> < infinity> jbicha: Old one rejected, review rescheduled for January 3rd.
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-27
<Beardmancer> Does anybody have any leads on what version of fglrx I should install and how?
<Beardmancer> To clarify, I had to nuke my system and reinstall the last time I installed fglrx, and the version available in the repositories appears to be terrible. Not sure what I should do to get Catalyst working on Ubuntu Gnome Remix 12.10
<Beardmancer> <crickets>
<britt_> hey guys
<britt_> nice work on todays updates
<darkxst> Beardmancer, you should never need to reinstall after failed driver installation
<darkxst> you can always fallback to vesa driver, either through recovery mode (From boot menu) or manually with xorg.conf
<darkxst> ricotz, are there plans to backport g-c-c 3.6 to Q or will it just remain in the gnome3 ppa?
<ricotz> darkxst, this won't happen, so it will be ppa only
<thesadmafioso> hello
<britt_> Hey guys, I have noticed something odd with Gnome-Shell
<britt_> and I do not know if it was a change in gnome 3.6 or a regression
<britt_> Gnome-Shell used to open up a web browser and take your URL if you typed in a URL into the search box, but it is no longer doing such a function
<jbicha> ah, the Google & Wikipedia buttons were removed
<jbicha> so that's sort of a regression but I don't know if the devs and designers are sure about how to add that back in
<britt_> were they removed by the gnome devs or ubuntu devs?
<jbicha> apps like Nautilus, Contacts, Documents can ship their own GNOME Shell search providers so it sounds like you just need someone to write a generic web search provider
<britt_> hrm
<jbicha> by gnome; Ubuntu doesn't really patch GNOME Shell, at least not more than Debian does
<britt_> I see. It is weird that Gnome 3.4 had that feature working beautifully. It was very similar to the Unity search bar in that sense
<jbicha> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/512/wikipedia-search-provider/ (you have to prefix you search with w though)
<britt_> very nice, thanks for looking for me
<jbicha> the Google & Wikipedia buttons weren't that great of a design
<jbicha> the idea's good; it's just a matter of making it fit well with the rest of the system
<britt_> yeah. I wouldn't mind if it worked much like the Unity launcher
<darkxst> jbicha, can you upload this to raring -> https://code.launchpad.net/~darkxst/ppa-purge/multiarch-lp892886/+merge/134576?
<darkxst> jbicha, can you assign this bug again quantal (its already fixed in raring) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1046118
<Beardmancer> darkxst, sorry, I left my computer yesterday and just got back to it. I would tend to agree with you. There were probably other issues with my old install, as recovery did not work. If I were not such a novice, I'm sure it could have been easily revived.
<Beardmancer> At any rate, I wanted to try UGR anyhow, so here I am. :) Is installing fglrx via the repositories the suggested method, then, despite cold reviews from 12.10 users?
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-11-29
<Nik0n__> hey
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-01
<JND|2> Hello folks.
<JND|2> sorry for the bother but I have a couple of questions.
<JND|2> I'm a professional programmer, but dumb questions to arise.
<JND|2> For the 12.10 remix, which download do I take? I have a spanking new lenovo C30 high-end intel chips, all 64bit.
<JND|2> Its a workstation but I'll load the ubuntu desktop so I have an interface.
<JND|2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<JND|2> I read 'Desktop CD for 64-bit PC computers...' and 'Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86 compatible) computers'
<atrus> JND|2: how much ram do you have?
<JND|2> there's also the hyphen filenames, ubuntu-gnome-xxx-desktop-amd64 or -desktop-i386.
<JND|2> 8GB
<JND|2> and may expand in the future to 16
<atrus> you probably want 64bit (same thing as amd64)
<JND|2> I do want 64 bit, certainly.
<atrus> what's the question exactly then?
<jbicha> 'AMD64' is just because AMD was the company that created that architecture; Intel uses the same thing
<JND|2> I didn't know which binary to take. You've answered: amd64.
<atrus> that does get confusing
<jbicha> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<JND|2> I see, right, they have their architecture agreement for 30 yrs ago or so
<JND|2> nice wiki reminder.
<JND|2> another question: is there a usb stick install from the windows dropdown?
<JND|2> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<JND|2> this spanking new computer is running windows, until I annihilate it (shortly)
<JND|2> a final question -- I've seen some chatter about virtualbox not working well on ubuntu 12.10. Any comments here about it?
<jbicha> I believe VirtualBox needs more work before it supports Ubuntu 12.10 as a guest very well
<JND|2> jbicha: I see, ok.
<JND|2> I love VB, its an essential tool bc there are some programs that just run on (yikes!) windows.
<JND|2> For instance, WinEdt for latex, which is the best. Its only on windows. I've written them many many times over the years, but they will not write a linux or mac version.
<JND|2> I think they're too tied to their gui, too tightly coupled.
<JND|2> pity
<jbicha> for tex, you could try texmaker or texstudio which are in the Ubuntu repositories
<Guest35445> I've written a book, book-length lecture notes, etc.
<Guest35445> that winedt manages projects seamlessly is a big advantage.
<Guest35445> yeah, I don't see remix in the ubuntu windows installer dropdown.
<Guest35445> Just fyi.
<jbicha> could you post a screenshot?
<Guest35445> http://www.winedt.com/
<Guest35445> if that's what you mean.
<Guest35445> so, another dumb question. I'm downloading the amd64 torrent file for the remix. Its writing to my HD. Do I just copy this iso to the USB? Do I have to change the boot order or something ?
<jbicha> I meant a screenshot of whatever installer you are using
<Guest35445> got it.
<jbicha> hmm, I don't know how to use pendrivelinux's tool
<jbicha> basically you'll need to extract the iso to your USB flash drive and then make the flash drive bootable
<Guest35445> thanks. how do I extract the iso?
<jbicha> I'm not sure how best to do that from Windows
<Guest35445> I'm sure I'll find a tool on the web for the extraction.
<jbicha> you can extract the iso with something like 7-zip.org but you'll still need to figure out the bootable part
<Guest35445> got it. ok, that's a help already.
<jbicha> or you could just burn the iso image to a DVD
<jbicha> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<Guest35445> rufus seems to have done the trick.
<Guest35445> I'm going to reboot and install remix. See you on the other side.
#ubuntu-gnome 2012-12-02
<JND314> hey, I've some install pbs.
<JND314> I've tried to install ubuntu 12.10 remix amd64 both via usb and dvd.
<JND314> I have a new lenovo C30 workstation, literally fresh out of the box. It had windows but I blew that away with my first install attempt.
<JND314> The fundamental pb is that once remix is installed I cannot boot.
<JND314> With the usb install, which I tried first, I ran all the boot-fix utils, but to no avail.
<JND314> As I read in places that the ubuntu OS may have been installed right on my usb stick, I changed coarse and installed w/ a dvd.
<JND314> both with usb and dvd the install proceeded fine, but all appearances.
<JND314> currently 'drive 1' is on the top of the primary source grub list
<JND314> clearly grub is falling through, past the dvd (which I removed) and hitting the network boot, which doesn't exist.
<JND314> I've exhausted the possibilities that I know of, and/or have found via google.
<jbicha> JND314: I'd recommend you try the regular Ubuntu DVD; then if you still have problems you can try support channels like #ubuntu or askubuntu.com
<JND314> yeah, ok, working on that already. This hasn't been a regular pb then, is it.
<JND314> one thing that I was baffled by: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2023086
<JND314> it says, "Please do not forget to make your EFI-BIOS boot on sda1/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi file!"
<JND314> well, that link is the complaint about the directions that say to do this. Does anyone in this chat know how to get grub to point to this file?
<darkxst> JND314, does your machine have secure boot enabled?
<JND314> I haven't enabled or disabled it explicitly. I can have a look, but I haven't touched this part.
<JND314> I may be disconnected but I'll brb
<JND3141> one point is that I've been electing to install with LVM. Perhaps I should not select this.
<JND314> lvm isn't the pb
<JND314> just reinstalled remix again, didn't select lvm. good install, removed disk when asked, rebooted -> grub did not find /dev/sda1
<JND314> installing ubuntu 12.10 (unity -- ugh!) now
<JND314> ok -- confirmed. ubuntu 12.10 + lvm is a go.
<JND314> rebooted the first time.
<JND314> its the remix install that's horked for my lenovo c30.
<darkxst> JND314, did you check if your system is using secure boot?
<JND314> I've tried both the usb install (first) and then dvd.
<JND314> well, hmmm...
<JND314> like I said, I didn't check anything, like encryption.
<JND314> if you let me know what to report when I'm in the bios config I'll let you know
<JND314> (but I have unity on in now. at this point I can reinstall again to see)
<darkxst> JND314, looks for an option 'secure boot' or similar
<darkxst> (in bios)
<JND314> ok, where? in the bios config ?
<JND314> haha
<JND314> crossed msgs.
<darkxst> our image should work with secure boot enabled, however I don't think it was ever tested
<JND314> bias version a1kt40aus, fyi
<darkxst> JND314, anyway you can get to a mostly ubuntu gnome system via 'upgrade' instructions in release notes
<JND314> ok -- in the bios security
<JND314> hardware passwd enabled, current setting enabled. admin passwd no installed, power-on passwd not installed.
<JND314> I haven't set the admin or power-on passwds
<JND314> report pOP on restart -- no
<darkxst> no thats not it
<darkxst> nothing to do with passwords
<JND314> ok.
<JND314> I'm in 'security' in the bios config
<darkxst> it probably in 'boot' section
<JND314> fyi in 'startup' UEFI boot mode is auto
<JND314> yeah, I just don't have an entry 'secure boot [enabled]' in my boot config pages.
<darkxst> ok, maybe thats not the issue then
<JND314> Just to report: brand id: ThinkStation C30, BIOS A1KT40AUS, firmware ver 2012/03/23.00,
<JND314> thanks for helping. re the 'upgrade' instructions, they are in the ubuntu-gnome pages, or mainline ubuntu ?
<JND314> I'm really dreading unity, been working on gnome 6 years.
<JND314> would prefer to use this group's version.
<darkxst> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10
<jbicha> maybe that UEFI boot mode option
<JND314> I was reading that samsung laptops got bricked w/ ubuntu 12.04. uefi pb.
<darkxst> jbicha, but install should work fine with efi, especially if normal ubuntu works
<darkxst> but sounds like the grub installer is not inserting the boot entry for some reason
<JND314> thanks for the link, fyi
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-26
<vats_monroe> hey there guys can you help me out im trying to install ubuntu but im running into some difficulties
<vats_monroe> specifically booting up
<vats_monroe> anyone?
<elshaka> is ubuntu gnome 13.10 + gnome 3.10 usable?
<elshaka> oh ppa-purge
<elshaka> nvm
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-27
<alexandros_c> hello
<x-Na> Hi, I am still waiting to hear anything helpfull with my problems with Gnome 3.8/3.10 in Ubuntu 13.10
<x-Na> I constantly get the error messages stating that an error has occured after switching users, but it never creates anything that I could pass forward
<x-Na> Apport asks to include possibly sensitive information and nvidia-bug report, but it never gets to the point where I could send anything
<x-Na> Examine locally ends with segfault
<x-Na> So any usefull tip on how to progress would be needed
<x-Na> I am actually getting really frustrated as it seems that nobody really cares about multiple user setups
<Noskcaj> x-Na, Try #ubuntu if you can't get help here
<darkxst> x-Na, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<darkxst> x-Na, we can't do anything without a full backtrace
<darkxst> x-Na also paste ~/.cache/upstart/gnome-session.log, after trying to switch users
<ricotz> darkxst, hi :), please push the gdm changes to the trusty pocket as well
<darkxst> ricotz, planning to push them into trusty
<darkxst> need to test against g-s 3.8 first though
<ricotz> alright
<darkxst> ricotz, btw couldnt get the compat 9 stuff to work, does that work with cdbs?
<darkxst> the debian docs seem to say its only for dh
<darkxst> ^multi-arch
<ricotz> darkxst, yeah, dh only then
<darkxst> ok
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-28
<ph> hi can anyone help me how to build the latest g-t-t the ubuntu way? I have downloaded the latest source from the 3.10 ppa, and extracted that and extracted debian into that, cd'd into it and run uupdate ../gnome-tweak-tool-3.11.1.tar.gz and it seems to have completed properly, but when i run dpkg-buildpackage -r -us -uc, it fails.
<ph> The message indicates because the autogen.sh has been run so there are missing files etc
<ph> so i run ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<ph> then ran the dpkg command again and it fails now with
<ph> http://pastebin.com/BNLJndQN
<ph> sorry when i say the latest source I mean the source from the 3.10 ppa, to use that as the base to build g-t-t from the latest git source
<ph> I worked it out - thanks anyways :P I just needed to read the error a little better ;)
<x-Na> darkxst, the problem is that apport-retrace ends with "Segfault" and that's basically all I get from it
<x-Na> darkxst, gnome-session.log is 30213 lines, can't really paste here
<x-Na> darkxst, but here it is on ubuntu one -> http://ubuntuone.com/5LFzfUXC9Z7Fd41Fm0v6O4
<x-Na> Noskcaj, and I did try #ubuntu, but they immediately said to seek help from here when I said it is about gnome :)
<darkxst> ph, if you got it working prepare a debdiff and
<darkxst> i will upload to PPA
<darkxst> ph, although you should never run autogen directly
<darkxst> where needed, its run from rules, but that should only be if you have patched the build system files
<Forage> I've just updated to GNOME 3.10 and all is looking good. Thanks guys
<Forage> There are two things I noticed though. How does one change its online status and why are there separate jabber entries in the online accounts for account like gmail and facebook while they have been added as normal gmail and facebook accounts already?
<Forage> Is it an Ubuntu Gnome thing that there's no option in the status menu any more to change to online and offline instead of having to launch empathy?
<Forage> And are the duplicate entries a result of the account being present before the update to 3.10?
<Dudytz> hi all! I have a ubuntu minimal installation in a virtual machine. I see that in the tasksel list the Ubuntu Gnome not appears ... what is the package to install via apt-get to install the gnome environment without the unity packages?
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-11-30
<ph_afk> darkxst, hey dude r you around?
<ph_afk> I'm having some trouble with building libgweather and just wanted to get some advice..
<darkxst> hi ph_afk
<ph_afk> hi man :)
<ph_afk> darkxst, can you give me a bit of help with debuild and libgweather at all?
<darkxst> yeh
<ph_afk> cool
<ph_afk> I'm just stuck on getting a normal tar archive from git - ie the one that has had autogen.sh run so configure and the makefiles etc exist
<ph_afk> if I just archive the master libgweather then try running debuild against that it fails
<ph_afk> first it was patches, so I checked the patches from the latest source in ubuntu which is 3.8.2, and they have already been applied in the git version
<ph_afk> so I just deleted those patches
<ph_afk> but now it's failing with an error: po/makefile.in.in wasn't build with intltool or something along those lines
<ph_afk> if i try doing manual run of autogen.sh, configure --prefix=/usr it fails with this: checking for Glade.... no
<ph_afk> ./configure: line 16676: syntax error near unexpected token `1.11,--flavour'
<ph_afk> ./configure: line 16676: `GTK_DOC_CHECK(1.11,--flavour no-tmpl)'
<ph_afk> So I think that it's a dependency problem, but I have already run apt-get buildep libgweather
<darkxst> ph_afk, we have libgweather 3.10 in gnome3 ppa's
<ph_afk> darkxst, yeah that's true, but when I run apt-get source libgweather3-6 it downloads the 3.8.2 source
<ph_afk> so I assumed the 3.10.1 version is just 3.8.2 with patches?
<darkxst> deb-src lines are disabled by default for PPA's
<darkxst> 3.10.1 is 3.10.1!
<ph_afk> ah of course :P I'll try again after I enable it
<ph_afk> as far as git sources go do I need to have autogen.sh run?
<darkxst> make dist, should do that for you
<ph_afk> ie if I git archive -o file.tar.gz master, do i need to extract it, run the autogen.sh and then update the tar, before I run uupdate against that tar
<ph_afk> make dist from the git source will make the correct tar for me against that branch?
<darkxst> or you can enable autoreconf in rules
<darkxst> it will make a folder, probably not tarred
<ph_afk> ok that's fine - it's easy enough to tar it up. So you would normally just run make dist against a clean git clone to get the files you need?
<darkxst> I don't normally package git snapshots
<darkxst> I use jhbuild
<ph_afk> ah ok :) yeah jhbuild is a whole other level that I've looked into but it looks a bit too complicated
<darkxst> its a pain to setup, but much easier and quicker than packaging git snapshots
<ph_afk> darkxst, maybe I'll look at doing that when I do a full rebuild of my system, then install the jhbuild environment at that point..
<ph_afk> are you running jhbuild on 14.04?
<darkxst> yes
<ph_afk> ok cool - yeah I think I'll just wait for the g-s-d to be patched to fix my huge fonts and cursor problems first then I'll do a clean build and jhbuild then build the latest version of gnome-shell through jhbuild - is that the right approach?
<ph_afk> darkxst, that's what slaf told me to do anyways... is just to run whatever dist of g-s comes with ubuntu-gnome, then install the jhbuild environment and run the latest gnome-shell on top of that via jhbuild...
<darkxst> yeh that is best
<ph1> cool, ok thanks I'll see how I go with the libgweather with the right source now
<darkxst> or you can just use ricotz/testing if you just want git snapshots of the shell
<darkxst> libgweather 3.10.1 should be enough anyway
<ph1> darkxst, I got the latest source but same error when trying a manual configure and make - it looks like I'm missing a dependency still...
<darkxst> why are you doing a manual configure?
<ph1> I have glade installed - where should I look to see what version of glade it's looking for?
<ph1> just trying to see if it is working manually first to make sure I have all the required deps
<darkxst> configure.ac
<ph1> k
<darkxst> we don't build the glade part
<darkxst> you really should use pbuilder (or sbuild) to build packages locally
<ph1> make dist is failing with this libtool: link: cannot find the library `../libgweather/libgweather-3.la' or unhandled argument `../libgweather/libgweather-3.la'
<ph1> darkxst, ah ok so that's why glade didn't get installed as part of build-dep and y it failed when i tried running it manually coz I didn't specify not to use glade... ok so what's the difference between depbuild and pbuilder or sbuild?
<darkxst> they run in a sandbox, only installing the dependencies listed in contol.in
<darkxst> probably configure is getting confused in your case because you have glade installed
<ph1> should I install both and use whichever works best?
<darkxst> just pick one, there basically equivalent, but different commands etc
<ph1> ok cool - but I can't even get to the build part because the make dist is failing looking for libgweather-3.la which doesn't exist
<ph1> darkxst, I tried switching to the 3.10 branch but it fails on make dist with the same missing file...
<ph1> darkxst, just going afk for a bit
<ph1> darkxst, pbuilder takes a full on approach compared to debuild. pdebuild does all the work, creates a fakeroot, downloads & installs all dependencies, and then builds against that clean environment, it's a nice way to do it, thanks for the tip
<ph1> I've been building in my own environment for like ever, so my environment gets progressively messy, and uses more space etc, but this way there is only the base tar, and it downloads what it needs when it needs it, and it's a simple as clearing the apt-get cache in pbuilder, I like it
<darkxst> ph1, yeh, although I still use jhbuild for git stuff (and development work)
<ph1> so does jhbuild take care of all that as well?
<ph1> darkxst, sandboxing, dependencies, easy cleaning and updates etc?
<darkxst> its not sandboxed as such, but is entirely independent from your installed system
<darkxst> cleaning is just a case of git reset
<ph1> nice - so you're not really installing things into your installed system but into the jhbuild environment...?
<ph1> I just got libgweather built with pbuilder, and the updates are working, so thanks for the help with that ;)
<ph1> syn
<ph1> oops typo
<ph1> darkxst, lunch time - thanks for the help
<ph1> darkxst, by the way when rebooting my gnome-shell unloads all of it's extensions, so I have to re-enable them each reboot... any idea what might be causing that?
<darkxst> probably a crash happening at some point
<darkxst> (I think gnome-shell disables all extensions after a crash as a failsafe type thing)
<ph> darkxst, I can't see which one is causing it... I'll try going through 1 at a time and see which extension it is. Could it be something other than an extension that could cause this?
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<darkxst> gdm 3.10 doesnt seem to work with gnome-shell 3.8, although I can't find any significant changes that would stop it working
<darkxst> and nothing at all hinting towards  the problem in the logs ;(
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-12-01
<darkxst> ph, you want help out with packaging 3.11 for the ppa?
<darkxst> ^want too
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<darkxst> have given up on trying to make g-s-d work with old upower, going to push the new upower
<darkxst> we already break other DE's so no big deal right?
<ricotz> darkxst, hi, i see
<ricotz> i somehow got the impression that this new upower might land in trusty
<ricotz> did you talk to pitti if this might happen?
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh spoke with pitti, not known yet, its one of those nice to have but not a priority thing
<darkxst> given it breaks alot if not all dependencies by removing the stuff available in logind (suspend/hibernate etc)
<darkxst> that said the changes required aren't huge, but the gnome guys have gone and done some major refactoring in g-s-d at the same time
<ricotz> darkxst, ok, feel free to push it then if you are comfortable with it
<darkxst> ricotz, will do, will also do my best to push for it to get into trusty, though a few of the rdepends are probably under the CLA, which I aint touching ;)
<ph> darkxst, hey buddy - I just finished building ubuntu gnome 14.04, some base system packages and ran through the jhbuild setup script
<ph> so where do I go from there to setup gnome-shell 3.11 via jhbuild ...
<ph> I noticed in my .jhbuildrc it has moduleset = 'gnome-apps-3.10' should I override that in .jhbuildrc-custom and change it to 3.11?
<ph> ricotz, hey dude are you online?
<ph> darkxst, are you running 3.11.2 or 3.10.2?
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey!
<Schrodinger`Cat> i want to thanks all guys and ladies on the ubuntu-gnome team
<Schrodinger`Cat> i'm usually a Kubuntu user, and i wanted to try gnome-shell, for this time i'm glad of the experience
<prompt32> is there any way to assign an image to a folder (in order to view in icon view mode), programatically, i mean through a shell script ?
<darkxst> ph_afk, its gnome-apps-3.12.modules
<kantoquad> I was thinking about installing 13.10. has anyone trieds to upgrade to gnome 3.10?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-24
<darkxst> jseliga, 3 monitors here ;)
<jseliga> darkxst: how many graphics cards?
<darkxst> jseliga, 1, my card can do 4 heads
<darkxst> before I got that card, third monitor was on server and used synergy to control
<jseliga> Everything I'm reading is saying it's a huge hassle to run multiple monitors across two cards
<jseliga> Though most of it dates back to 12.04, is that still true?
<darkxst> jseliga, never tried that
<jseliga> It's really shocking to me that multi-monitors across multiple cards isn't common place throughout the linux community
<darkxst> more shocking that multiple monitors isn't common place
<jseliga> Hm I'm not sure, I think it is, I just think it's strictly two-monitor setups, which any above average card for the last 6+ years can handle.
<darkxst> not that many people run dual head setups even
<jseliga> Perhaps my experience is not the norm.  Our entire IT department runs dual, some are even on quad setups.  Though we are a Windows shop.  I'm the only one running Linux.
<darkxst> jseliga, xrandr should support multiple gpus these days
<darkxst> that is how the hybrid support it done
<darkxst> xinerama couldnt support multi-monitors, but I think that is completely extinct now
<darkxst> multi-gpu even
<jseliga> darkxst, excuse the ignorance, but would that be something the GNOME Displays settings would pickup all monitors connected across both cards?
<darkxst> I don't think there is any GUI to configure offloading
<darkxst> once its configured, it will show up in that though
<darkxst> see xrandr --setprovideroutputsource and --setprovideroffloadsink
<darkxst> probably the first is what you want though
<jseliga> This is all hypothetical for me at the moment, looking to build a new rig.  But don't want to waste time or money trying to do something that will be buggy at best
<darkxst> jseliga, just get a GTX750 then
<darkxst> they pretty much all support 4, exact configuration depends on the brand though
<jseliga> Yeah I was looking at the 980
<darkxst> I don't play games so the 750 is ample
<jseliga> What was the performance of synergy like?
<darkxst> its fine, it just offloads mouse/keyboard input across to the other machine
<jseliga> Switching gears real quick
<jseliga> I can't get the personal file sharing to work
<darkxst> 3.14?
<jseliga> 3.12
<darkxst> it should work on 3.12
<darkxst> had to disable it in 3.14 though until we get network-manager update
<jseliga> I had to install libapahce2-mod-dnssd to get the feature enabled
<jseliga> I have Share public files on network checked, but my other ubuntu machines don't see the Public folder over the network
<darkxst> I tend to just use manual nfs/samba configs
<jseliga> That's what I ended up doing, just don't like using it.
<jseliga> Also, I'm not sure if it's a bug, but when I go to setup a local network share for the first time it prompts me to install the service.  When that install is done, it prompts another window to install libpam-smbpass except the window is greyed out.
<jseliga> It's happened to me on two different machines
<darkxst> probably a dependency issue, so file a bug
<jseliga> Hear anything else about the UbuntuGNOME website?
<darkxst> there was some discussion on the list this morning
<darkxst> Oh, just realised Niels was only replying to me. Niels has presented a design. I think we could have a small team of two-three people working on the website to have the best website ever, don't you think guys?
<darkxst> The link of the live design of the current design: http://188.226.238.182/.
<darkxst> Cheers,
<darkxst> Alfredo
<jseliga> Is it still just in the design phase or is someone already actively working on the project?
<darkxst> jseliga, well its not finished, but email Niels
<darkxst> and/or Alfredo and Satyajit
<LinDol> have a goodnight
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-26
<Noskcaj> darkxst, Is there anything i should be doing while we wait for new gtk?
<darkxst> Noskcaj, see https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/packaging-vv-roadmap
<darkxst> but yeh nearly everything is blocked on gtk
<eliasps> Any admin of the Ubuntu GNOME's facebook page here? There is a spam answer to the latest post, which I think needs to be deleted.
<amjjawad> eliasps, which post?
<amjjawad> eliasps, user banned ;)
<eliasps> Hey Ali. Good :)
<amjjawad> eliasps, ;)
<amjjawad> they have no chance with me
<eliasps> Yeah, I deal with spammers all the time on social media. Blocking is the only affective solution
<amjjawad> eliasps, yes
<amjjawad> you're part of the marketing now, correct?
<eliasps> Yes
<amjjawad> I may need you to be in charge on the social media
<amjjawad> In fact, all the marketing dept should
<amjjawad> let's make the announcement first ;) you guys have new TL
<amjjawad> and we need acting TL as well
<amjjawad> I explained that on my long email
<eliasps> No problem on that. I can handle it. If that changes somehow I'll make sure to inform you and the team members so there will always be an active administrator.
<amjjawad> it is not the spam I am worried about
<amjjawad> for a year and a half, spam and spammers really few
<amjjawad> we need general information and general chat between us as the team and the users
<amjjawad> all our recruitments are based on the social media
<eliasps> From my experience the key to social media administration is to keep posting the news and developments of the community. Ubuntu GNOME's priority and Ubuntu General as well, because it affects all the systems.
<amjjawad> I do my best to keep these channels active but I am always hungry for more
<eliasps> Plus, user interaction is vital
<eliasps> Exactly
<amjjawad> this is what I do for one year and a half :)
<amjjawad> but it is draining all my energy and time because I am the only one who is doing that
<amjjawad> Alferdo is helping every now and then but that is not enough
<amjjawad> we need more
<amjjawad> the whole team must be in charge
<eliasps> I can see how that can be exhausting.
<amjjawad> I take care of the official announcement while you guys can handle the general stuff
<amjjawad> not to mention, I have so many pages to handle on different places
<amjjawad> each project has 3 channels
<amjjawad> ToriOS, StartUbuntu, UG, etc
<amjjawad> x 3
<amjjawad> that is a huge burden
<eliasps> Lots of work. I understand
<mjayk> Afternoon all
<amjjawad> and this is just ONE area ... did I mention there are 5 other areas only with UG?
<amjjawad> yep
<eliasps> Yes, if not all of them, the majority of the marketing team should be able to administrate the social media
<amjjawad> that's the plan this cycle
<eliasps> I administrate Ubuntu-gr LoCo social media. But there are a few other contributors with me, really active. And the media works perfect that way
<amjjawad> mjayk, hi :)
<eliasps> Hi mjayk
<mjayk> Was just about to email the mailing list seen as this seams to be active ill dump it here too where would I be of most use to help out for ubuntu gnome as I've used both for years
<eliasps> mjayk if you want to help Ubuntu GNOME, it would be best to do it in a way that you enjoy. It would be as productive for you as for Ubuntu GNOME :)
<eliasps> For instance, if you are interested in testing, you should do that, or user support, or anything you like.
<eliasps> Contributing to Linux should be fun and interesting!
<eliasps> But yeah, It would be good to ask any questions to the mailing list as well, to get more opinions!
<mjayk> Sounds good
<amjjawad> mjayk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GettingInvolved
<mjayk> good link i had a browse of that last night
<amjjawad> mjayk, take your time
<amjjawad> we're not going anywhere :D
<amjjawad> and here is a breaking news
<mjayk> i hope not ;)
<amjjawad> Ubuntu GNOME is the best community ever :D
<mjayk> Ive run gnome on my own with ubuntu for ages but just recently used the actual gnome-ubuntu iso for 14.04
<mjayk> figured i should have done that a while a go
<amjjawad> mjayk, community wise, and system wise, we are the best :D
<amjjawad> okay, let's be humble
<amjjawad> one of the best :D
<mjayk> :)
<amjjawad> mjayk, are you Matthew?
<eliasps_> Frustrating thing here, when the weather get windy, the throubles with the internet begin :P
<mjayk> I am indeed oO
<amjjawad> eliasps, sorry to know that
<amjjawad> mjayk, I am afraid I can not approve your request
<amjjawad> yes, I am one of the main leaders of his project
<amjjawad> yet, I am not a developer :)
<mjayk> oh for the packaging team ?
<amjjawad> darkxst, needs to approve that request of yours
<amjjawad> yep
<amjjawad> darkxst, is the head of devs
<amjjawad> I am the community leader
<amjjawad> I handle everything except codes and artwork :)
<mjayk> cool whilst im not an IT person I do the packaging for our debain lab servers so ive done that before figured it would be a good place to sstart
<amjjawad> mjayk, I have an idea
<amjjawad> beside that, what other skills do you have?
<mjayk> I have all the skills ;)
<mjayk> im a physicist erm i do modelling have a good grasp of most internety things
<mjayk> amjjawad: thats a hard question to answer lol
<amjjawad> I meant
<amjjawad> we have 9 different areas
<amjjawad> check our sub-teams please
<mjayk> ah yes i looked at them
<mjayk> I figured the packaging was a good place to start as I had exp. Otherwise the ones that interest me are Documentation, Communications and probably testing :)
<amjjawad> we need testers
<amjjawad> we need people in marketing
<amjjawad> how good are you when it comes to dealing with people?
<mjayk> I like to think im good with people
<amjjawad> is that yes or no?
<mjayk> its a yes :)
<amjjawad> okay
<amjjawad> let's start with testing and marketing?
<amjjawad> how about that?
<mjayk> that sounds good to me be more than happy
<amjjawad> there is a process you need to follow which is on the page I sent you. That page has several links and each link is a must-read
<amjjawad> take a free advice from someone who has been around for 4 years doing tons of things at the same time and burned out 10000 times :D
<mjayk> Yes im currently making my way through them
<amjjawad> be involved with 1 or 2 areas only
<amjjawad> learn how to walk, then start running after that
<amjjawad> the period of time that you will need is all depending on you
<amjjawad> I joined Ubuntu GNOME in July 2013 as a QA leader
<amjjawad> in a month, I became a team leader of 5 different sub-teams
<amjjawad> it is all depending on how fast you learn and apply
<mjayk> So im just having a look at the communications team page
<amjjawad> take your itme
<amjjawad> time
<amjjawad> I must update that page
<amjjawad> maybe the new team leader will do that :D
<amjjawad> as I am stepping down from that sub-team and keep low profile
<amjjawad> eliasps, how about to fill a role?
<eliasps> ;)
<amjjawad> eliasps, testier + acting team leader?
<amjjawad> the marketing sub-team needs lots of love
<eliasps> Like I said, I'm willing to contribute to the team any way I can, so yeah
<amjjawad> perfect
<amjjawad> how much people in Greece love Linux and into Linux?
<eliasps> Not too many, but those who do are very committed. There is a tremendous amount of work that gets done in Greek Linux communities
<eliasps> That's what inspired me in the first place
<amjjawad> amazing
<amjjawad> so, in your opinion, how many we can invite to join us?
<amjjawad> we need more manpower
<eliasps> I check for that and I'll inform you. diamond_gr is already on board. Most of the community members are dealing with user support on our forums and media
<amjjawad> I just have a feeling that you guys can do wonders
<amjjawad> the speed you guys translated our pages was impressive
<eliasps> Unfortunately not everyone is familiar with the wiki syntax
<amjjawad> with the same speed, if we managed to spread the word of Ubuntu GNOME
<amjjawad> that would be amazing
<amjjawad> we don't need lots of wiki editor
<amjjawad> we need people who never stop talking and writing
<amjjawad> we need PR and Marketing people
<amjjawad> spreading the word of UG
<eliasps> diamond_gr and I are trying to spread the word of Ubuntu GNOME in Greece. Via the forums, the media and ubuntugnome.gr
<amjjawad> not only in Greece
<amjjawad> we need else where too
<amjjawad> Let's see how you guys will do ;)
<amjjawad> I will hand over the marketing team to you
<amjjawad> you have one cycle :D
<amjjawad> dazzle me :P
<eliasps> :)
<amjjawad> and I trust you can indeed dazzle everyone
<eliasps> Yeah, through marketing and promotion everything is possible.
<amjjawad> hope so
<mjayk> I have a question which you may beable to answer
<amjjawad> mjayk, ask :)
<mjayk> what is the idea of ubuntu gnome is it to provide a ubuntu os with a base as close to stock gnome as possible
<mjayk> or is it to provide a distanced os which has a ubunttu base
<mjayk> does that make sence
<amjjawad> mjayk, the answer to your Q is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME#Introduction
<amjjawad> give users the ability to use Ubuntu with different flavor, that is GNOME
<amjjawad> we share the same core system and same repositories but different DE and default apps
<mjayk> yes so i see that, and get its the same core system
<eliasps> As a fun of both Ubuntu and GNOME I think it combines everything that was missing from Ubuntu.
<amjjawad> we have the same release schedule, etc
<mjayk> but what i mean is how do people feel generally within the group about modifications of gnome shipped by default. I just curious regarding direction.
<amjjawad> not sure I got that?
<mjayk> for instance as a random example
<mjayk> how tied are you to shipping the same default programs that ship with the base gnome install
<amjjawad> I see
<amjjawad> we don't ship the very same ones
<mjayk> like icon sets themes etc
<amjjawad> for example: Ubuntu Software Center
<mjayk> ok so at the moment as far as i understand you ship by default ubuntu + gnome packages is that right ?
<amjjawad> indeed
<amjjawad> Ubuntu GNOME = Ubuntu + GNOME
<eliasps> mjayk I think it's more simple than that. Ubuntu is the most popular Linux distribution, not counting mint because it's basically Ubuntu as well.
<amjjawad> but that does not mean it has 100% Ubuntu and 100% GNOME
<eliasps> 2 reasons for that: easiest installation of software than any other distro (because of availability) and a giant community of contributors
<amjjawad> +1
<eliasps> GNOME is the most popular desktop environment for Linux, at least it was last time I checked.
<eliasps> A combination of those seems great to me, but that's a matter of taste also.
<mjayk> nono i get that and completley agree with you eliasps what i mean is lets say you want to ship some extra software by default or cut software out by default is that part of the project or is the idea to follow ubuntu's and gnome's default packages as closely as possible
<amjjawad> +1
<amjjawad> there is no such thing as the perfect or the best system :)
<amjjawad> it is a matter of personal opinion
<amjjawad> mjayk, we can change the default apps if we wish
<amjjawad> we control what we ship, somehow
<eliasps> I get what you mean mjayk ;) I'm just expressing  my point of view. The preinstalled packages are of great importance of course, but on the other hand, installing and removing packages are 2 commands away.
<eliasps> Bringing the GNOME Desktop as its developers intended and keeping the Ubuntu touch (not the phone os :P) is the golden ratio for me
<eliasps> And I am all for customization. Nothing stays in its default state on my computer :P
<eliasps> I just love the fact that you can tweak the system any way you want
<amjjawad> mjayk, you just got approved but one of the team leaders and you just deactivated that :P
<amjjawad> no worries, good call ;)
<amjjawad> let's think about packaging later
<mjayk> amjjawad: i got approved but then deactivated because the person who approved me said he wasnt ment to approve people :)
<mjayk> i did nothing :)
<amjjawad> no worries
<mjayk> eliasps: I agree, and I understand that all of this has alot to do with personal preference and getting the "golden ratio" can be very difficult
<eliasps> Yes, the golden ratio is different for each user. That's why a distribution comes in a neutral state and the user tweaks it as he wants. That was one of the first things that impressed me on linux
<eliasps> how each desktop is so different, personalized!
<mjayk> its one of the reasons i use it : )
<eliasps> By the way, welcome to the teams! Contribution is always appreciated. That's what is moving the community forward.
<eliasps> Me too
<LinDol> hi all
<MrChrisDruif> I just wanted to say I really like how smooth Ubuntu GNOME has been =)
<MrChrisDruif> Just one small issue: on my laptop if I attach an external monitor it only shows an image on the attached monitor, not the one from my laptop itself.
<mjayk> Afternoon all
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-27
<l3on> Hello!... do you know where can I find a list of applications which have this kind of patches:
<l3on> if XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP == GNOME ; do this ; fi
<MrChrisDruif> ^o-
<l3on> they're wrong .. is there a gtk function to understand if the WM support the GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS
<mgedmin> l3on, this is not for ubuntu, but http://codesearch.debian.net/search?q=XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP perhaps can be helpful?
<l3on> no, patches are only in ubuntu AFAIK .. see apt-get source nautilus
<l3on> and then grep XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP debian/patches/*
<mgedmin> https://patches.ubuntu.com/ exists, but isn't searchable that easily :/
<l3on> moreover .. according with GTK/News:
<l3on> * Client-side decorations
<l3on>  - The requirement for _GTK_FRAME_EXTENTS has been dropped
<l3on>    to avoid 'double headers' with most window managers
<l3on>  - Drawing of DND highlights around the entire window works
<l3on> so, that kind of patches seems useless
<darkxst> amjjawad, hey
<amjjawad> darkxst, hi how are you?
<darkxst> amjjawad, on a long train ride home ;)
<amjjawad> Aha
<amjjawad> where have you been?
<darkxst> Down in Melbourne
<amjjawad> I thought another city
<amjjawad> it is cold here
<amjjawad> and I feel sick :/
<darkxst> amjjawad, my long == a bit over an hour
<amjjawad> I see
<amjjawad> good to know :P
<darkxst> its probably cold for you in Melbourne as well, was about 20 today
<amjjawad> it's been cloudy for 2 days now
<amjjawad> this crazy weather will make me sick
<amjjawad> few days ago, I had to use sunscreen
<amjjawad> and ate ice-cream
<amjjawad> now, I feel my throat is infected :/
<darkxst> clouds don't make your throat infected ;)  maybe it was the ice-cream !
<amjjawad> hahah
<amjjawad> not the cloud, the cold wind
<amjjawad> I have my powerful weapon for that: Manuka Honey + Black Seed
<amjjawad> the most powerful cure for throat
<darkxst> amjjawad, 20 is not cold, maybe you need more time to acclimatise
<amjjawad> yes
<amjjawad> I haven't been in such weather for very very long time
 * MrChrisDruif waves at amjjawad before turning off his laptop
<amjjawad> haha
<amjjawad> hello MrChrisDruif :D
<MrChrisDruif> Bye
<amjjawad> that was fast
<amjjawad> Cya
<amjjawad> darkxst, where is your vote? :P
<amjjawad> let me guess, you didn't get the email, right?
<darkxst> amjjawad, what am I voting on now?
<amjjawad> hahaha
<amjjawad> I knew it
<darkxst> amjjawad, I am subscribed to the list now
<amjjawad> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome-leaders-board/msg00038.html
<darkxst> amjjawad, +1, but we need to make sure any relevant translations go upstream (or is this just about website/release notes/wiki?)
<amjjawad> darkxst, yes, it is about the written stuff: Wiki, Marketing, etc
<amjjawad> someone mentioned that Ubiquity Translations is done by Ubuntu Team IIRC
<darkxst> amjjawad, ubiquity translations are on launchpad, but I seriously doubt the Ubuntu team has translated our slides
<darkxst> (not actually checked that though)
<amjjawad> darkxst, same here, I always go for English
<amjjawad> we can check about that later
<amjjawad> I was thinking about the rolling release
<amjjawad> why not have a 3rd image for that?
<darkxst> amjjawad, because its rolling, that is the daily image!
<eliasps> Hi everyone
<amjjawad> darkxst, okay but on the list, it is not 'devl' thing
<amjjawad> eliasps, hi there
<darkxst> amjjawad, what do you mean?
<amjjawad> darkxst, remember our chat about that?
<amjjawad> that I need to replace the codename with devl on the source list?
<amjjawad> so with each and every cycle, I don't need to do anything but update the system
<darkxst> amjjawad, its devel
<amjjawad> isn't it VV ?
<darkxst> right now 'devel' points to vivid, next cycle it will redirect to WW
<amjjawad> so, there is zero need to a 3rd ISO?
<amjjawad> I was hoping to go for that for the sake of the latest GNOME, that is all
<amjjawad> something to put the latest GNOME on
<amjjawad> and because the official builds can't have the latest for now, we shall remain with complaints, and PPA
<darkxst> amjjawad, we can't spin an iso with the PPA
<amjjawad> darkxst, I am not suggesting that
<amjjawad> I am suggesting to spin an ISO with the latest GNOME without PPA
<amjjawad> and we call it rolling UG
<darkxst> amjjawad, 3.14 is not far off, but there won't be any special ISO's made
<darkxst> it will just be VV milestones and/or dialies
<amjjawad> aren't GNOME people working on 3.15 at the moment?
<darkxst> amjjawad, I told you before its just a marketing exercise really
<darkxst> amjjawad, upstream are sure
<darkxst> its very early though to start packaging it
<amjjawad> hmm
<amjjawad> so there is no way to give the users the joy of using the latest GNOME without the PPA
<darkxst> amjjawad, if they use vivid release they can soon
<amjjawad> I was really talking about GNOME+1
<eliasps> It's better that way if you ask me. I imagine that due to the release cyrcles of Ubuntu and GNOME, the latest version of GNOME on Ubuntu wouldn't be considered stable, right? Having an ISO with that packaged may have issues.
<amjjawad> the one month between the release of the new version of GNOME and the release of Ubuntu (and flavors) thing
<amjjawad> eliasps, that is why, it is a rolling ISO
<eliasps> And I'm saying that as a user who would love to have the bleegind edge version of GNOME on Ubuntu.
<amjjawad> it is meant for fun no more
<amjjawad> stable = stick to the stable releases of UG
<darkxst> amjjawad, ISO's are built from the archive
<amjjawad> latest = rolling (bugs)
<mgedmin> the best part is where ubuntu's release cycle was specifically selected to lag gnome's by a month so each ubuntu version could ship the newest gnome, originally
<darkxst> mgedmin, that was back in gnome2 days when nothing much disruptive changed each cycle (and ubuntu had a much smaller delta)
<mgedmin> at least the delta is growing smaller again, right?  as unity is moving off to its own thing rather than patched gnome bits more and more
<darkxst> amjjawad, we might not quite make it this cycle, but in the future we should be able have all of GNOME+1 in before alpha1 and that would like be more stable to say utopic + ppa
<darkxst> mgedmin, well a few bits have been forked, but largely things on the Unity side are stagnant waiting for unity8 to progress
<amjjawad> UG 15.04 will be 100% GNOME 3.14 ? darkxst
<amjjawad> all the packages?
<darkxst> amjjawad, yes that is the plan
<darkxst> and once we are caught up, 15.10 could be 100% 3.16 by alpha1
<amjjawad> but 15.10 Stable will not have 3.18?!
<amjjawad> the issue of GNOME-1 will always remain?
<darkxst> amjjawad, we need to wait for unity 8 first, right now, its alot of work patching apps so they still work on unity
<amjjawad> hopefully one day, we will make it
<amjjawad> any news for the software center?
<darkxst> amjjawad, and gnome breaks alot, during devel
<darkxst> amjjawad, I don't possibly think you could track 3.15 releases in a distro, you need to wait until 3.15.90 atleast
<darkxst> amjjawad, I might loose internet sometime soon
<amjjawad> darkxst, ok, no worries
<darkxst> amjjawad, waiting on joern to look at my patch
<darkxst> and also rename it
<amjjawad> will give him a poke
<darkxst> We can switch once those two things are completed
<amjjawad> so, no more Ubuntu Software Center?
<darkxst> amjjawad, won't be installed by default
<darkxst> but always available if someone wants to use it
<amjjawad> so UGSC will be the default while USC and Synaptic on the Repo, correct?
<darkxst> amjjawad, it will be LSC still, it being rename to 'Light Software Center' and will look mostly like a native GNOME app
<amjjawad> ok
<amjjawad> remind me please, why we can't use GNOME software center?
<darkxst> amjjawad, we will eventually, but it needs backend work to the archives to be useful
<darkxst> try google Debian Dep11
<darkxst> we need that!
<amjjawad> https://wiki.debian.org/DEP-11
<darkxst> amjjawad, yes, that doesnt exist even in debian just yet
<amjjawad> yes, I see it is a proposal
<amjjawad> AppStream is a cross-distro effort to provide an application manager ("AppStore") for all distributions, with advanced features like ratings & reviews. It uses the well-known Open Collaboration Service API to achieve this. The project should also improve collaboration with upstreams as well as collaboration with other distributions (packages can be compared easily using this metadata - useful for e.g. sharing patches)
<darkxst> it is in progress though
<amjjawad> interesting information
<darkxst> amjjawad, so the client side is pretty set out now, but only fedora and maybe opensuse have archive side implemations of serving up the metadata
<mjayk> afternoon all
<eliasps> Hey mjayk
<mjayk> haya eliasps you up to much
<eliasps> Nah, nothing much. Same old routine :P
<eliasps> How about you?
<mjayk> I just got offered a job once I finish my PhD so im happy / trying to actually finish my thesis :o
<eliasps> Awesome! PhD in physics?
<mjayk> ye
<eliasps> More awesome! I love physics. Up to a point because it gets complicated on a certain level :P
<eliasps> I am studying theoretical and applied mathematics, specialized in software development, mathematical modeling and simulations. Only experience I have in physics is on newtonian mechanics, acoustics and waves and thermodynamics, fluid dynamics and electromagnetism.
<eliasps> Wish you the best both on you thesis and your career afterwards
<mjayk> ill need it to get it finished
<eliasps> What is the subject of your thesis?
<mjayk> the title is
<mjayk> generation of longitudinally polarised terahetz radiation for the phase space maniupulation of relativistic electrons
<eliasps> Like I said, complicated stuff. :P Good luck!!
<eliasps> Got to go.
<eliasps> Bye everyone, see you around
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-28
<eliasps> Hi everyone
<amjjawad> Hello eliasps
<amjjawad> some bad news :(
<eliasps> Hey amjjawad, how are you?
<eliasps> Oh? what?
<amjjawad> Hi
<amjjawad> one of the acting team leaders of the Wiki will quit :(
<amjjawad> real life and other projects got into his way
<amjjawad> he was one of the finest contributors
<eliasps> That happens all the time. Real life always gets in the way of FOSS contributions. Is anyone interested in taking his place until his return?
<eliasps> Which one is he?
<amjjawad> not sure
<amjjawad> as the 2nd acting is always hidden :(
<amjjawad> let's see
<amjjawad> not that we have lots of tasks but it is always needed to keep the wiki up to date and it is not for sometime now
<eliasps> I could help with the wiki section, but I do need to pick some of the pages to keep updated, because I'm not sure I could handle all of them until I get used to its structure. I'm already a member of the wiki team as a translator, so..
<amjjawad> eliasps, no worries
<amjjawad> not that urgent for now but it is a sad news for me
<eliasps> I understand, but keep positive. Life is always a priority and every contributor has to take a step back sometimes to deal with real life issues. But we all return when our time allows it. In the meantime, we will try to find new contributors. I'm excited to work with the team starting this circle!
<amjjawad> I agree
<darkxst> hey amjjawad
<amjjawad> darkxst, hello mate
<amjjawad> how was your train yesterday?
<darkxst> it was fine, laptop helps ;)
<amjjawad> indeed
<amjjawad> kill the waiting time
<darkxst> amjjawad, yes
<amjjawad> darkxst, to deal with Ubuntu or to be more accurate, Ubuntu GNOME as a system, what kind of skills do I have to have?
<darkxst> amjjawad, to deal with what exactly?
<amjjawad> I am not a coder at all
<darkxst> amjjawad, nor is Noskcaj
<amjjawad> but say I want to help to build a system yet not a coder
<darkxst> amjjawad, there is lots of packaging work for non-coders, but you will umm need to learn packaging
<darkxst> I'm sure Jackson can help you!
<eliasps> darkxst is there a need for packagers?
<eliasps> For Ubuntu GNOME I mean
<darkxst> eliasps, yes always
<amjjawad> darkxst, I don't know what happened to me?
<darkxst> eliasps, right not its only 3
<amjjawad> I decided to get rid of all my hats and look at the two areas that I know zero about
<amjjawad> coding and servers
<darkxst> amjjawad, hence why you are on IRC two nights in a row ;)
<darkxst> ?
<amjjawad> No
<amjjawad> I met someone on IRC today
<amjjawad> it started with a semi-fight or argument
<amjjawad> I have no clue how it became an inspiring thing to learn the things I am super weak with
<amjjawad> I just don't believe how it happened
<darkxst> amjjawad, don't fight!
<amjjawad> not a fight
<amjjawad> it was a bit of offending
<amjjawad> but it was solved in 5 mins
<darkxst> I just kick those types, only had to do it twice though
<fleetfox> what am i reading?
<amjjawad> it was a misunderstanding and it got solved
<darkxst> fleetfox, I really have no idea either
<amjjawad> the interesting part is: I got an inspired idea and this might change a lot in me :D
<amjjawad> back to my Q: dealing with Ubuntu GNOME as a system requires a coder? packager? both?
<darkxst> we need both, Noskcaj eats up alot of the non-coding packaging but there is always stuff to do
<amjjawad> darkxst, you're both but mainly coder
<amjjawad> he is mainly packaging
<amjjawad> for someone who knows nothing about what you both do
<amjjawad> where can he start from?
<eliasps> darkxst, It's been a long time since I've dealt with packaging, I'll freshen up my skills, before I could commit to the team and if I could be useful, I'd like to join the team. Is there a mailing list archive where packaging is discussed?
<amjjawad> eliasps, indeed there is
<darkxst> amjjawad, recently I do the patches, and Noskcaj for the most part does the packaging and merges from debian
<amjjawad> eliasps, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-gnome-packaging
<eliasps> amjjawad, although darkxst is the right person to answer that, there are some tutorials on ubuntu wiki and developer's page. I thing there are some videos as well
<eliasps> Thanks amjjawad
<amjjawad> eliasps, ;)
 * darkxst off to make dinner
<amjjawad> darkxst, catchup with you later ;)
<eliasps> amjjawad, question: All those roles here are updated? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GettingInvolved/Roles
<amjjawad> eliasps, should be
<amjjawad> except I need to fill the new roles that you guys took
<amjjawad> eliasps, once I make the official announcement, I will update it
<darkxst> eliasps, packaging is noticeably absent from that list
<darkxst> I haven't had time to update it for that
<eliasps> Yeah, no worries, I'm just asking to see in what areas I could be useful. I'll wait a few days to see if anyone is interested in some of those areas, and if there is a lack of people, I'll join in.
<darkxst> eliasps, most teams (or all) could use extra hands, just pick what you want to do!
<amjjawad> eliasps, as a new contributor, I highly suggest to take it easy in order not to burn out
<amjjawad> ask me about that
<darkxst> amjjawad is the king of burn out!
<amjjawad> choose the one(s) that you find yourself and can have fun
<amjjawad> darkxst, YES and I never learn
<eliasps> amjjawad, trust me, I get what you mean, I've been there as well, it's overwhelming to say the least! :P
<eliasps> I can see that!
<amjjawad> how do you think Ubuntu GNOME in NO TIME became so strong like that if I won't burned out?
<amjjawad> it is like a candle, burn itself to enlighten the other
<amjjawad> but yes, I am killing myself slowly, that is why I found people to take over some sub-teams Ld
<darkxst> amjjawad, sure, but you need to manage these things ;)
<amjjawad> :D
<eliasps> All it takes is willing contributors and effective collaboration. Having the areas of involvement equally split, sharing the workload equally is the best thing to do. amjjawad, burning yourself out does good for UG, but not for you.
<eliasps> So yeah, it's a good decision
<amjjawad> eliasps, yep
<amjjawad> I decided to work harder on myself more than the projects :)
<darkxst> eliasps, its actually really hard to find pro-active contributors, many people offer help, but it ends there
<amjjawad> +1 :(
<darkxst> (speaking more on behalf of packaging, since I am well out of the loop for other teams)
<darkxst> but guessing its similar
<darkxst> and meh, really need to cook dinner now ;)
<eliasps> In my experience it is similar yes.
<eliasps> Ok darkxst, talk to you later!
<amjjawad> darkxst, enjoy it
<amjjawad> I will start eating soon too
<amjjawad> eliasps, remind me please :(
<amjjawad> what areas you stepped in so far?
<amjjawad> marketing, translations?
<eliasps> Communications, testing and translations
<amjjawad> ineed
<amjjawad> indeed
<amjjawad> okay, after dinner, need to make the announcement
<eliasps> No worries, take your time.
<darkxst> eliasps, we found ubuntu GNOME from a development perspective, too build a community around making GNOME work well in Ubuntu and work with upstream to integrate, then Ali came along took care of the Non-Tech side
<amjjawad> the load will be in marketing thic cycle :D
<darkxst> s/found/founded/
<eliasps> darkxst I can see that. I track Ubuntu GNOME changes since day one, that I'm a user of it ;) Amazing work.
<eliasps> amjjawad, looking forward to it actually! :P
<eliasps> It is indeed a workload, but if you're having fun with it makes it easier. If it becomes just work, one loses the point of it.
<amjjawad> okay, it is rest time
<amjjawad> catch up with all of you soon
<eliasps> Chat soon amjjawad! Bye :)
<amjjawad> no byes, cya :D
<eliasps> hehe ;)
<amjjawad> :D
<eliasps> cya then! :P
<amjjawad> Cya
<octoquad> darkxst, haven't had a chance to look at that wine/fglrx problem yet, will get back to you this weekend.
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-29
<lesmo>  Uhm... hi. I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction as to how to solve this "glitches" or "artifacts" of black spots in, so far just Gnome Tweak Tool and the splash of Ubuntu Tweak Tool? I just re-installed Gnome 3.12 after a fatal attempt of trying 3.14 http://i.imgur.com/nu8Eu5B.jpg
<lindol> hi all
<lesmo> My desktop won't show up when I choose "System Default" in the login screen, but works if I choose Gnome or Ubuntu. Any suggestions as to where should I look or search for solutions?
<picsel_asdf> Hey, I've got the following problem: when I try to start deja-dup trough the gnome shell, it seems to crash. So I looked up the command in the .desktop-File (deja-dup --backup) and starting it manually through the console works without problem. Does somebody have an idea why it won't start through gnome shell? (I'm using Ubuntu Gnome 14.10; Deja-Dup is Version 32.0-0ubuntu1)
<mjayk> in the desktop file have you tried terminal = true picsel_asdf ?
<picsel_asdf> @mjayk: I added it to deja-dup.desktop and restarted gnome shell but still nothing
<meetingology> picsel_asdf: Error: "mjayk:" is not a valid command.
<picsel_asdf> mjayk: I added it to deja-dup.desktop and restarted gnome shell but still nothing
<mjayk> picsel_asdf: after you added Terminal=true did it open a terminal window ?
<eliasps> picsel_asdf try this. At first, on the desktop file set undo the change that you made on the file (terminal=true) and save the file. Then open a terminal type:
<eliasps> deja-dup-preferences
<eliasps> On the window that'll open set the switch to on. Then close the window, open the system settings and try opening "Backups" again.
<mjayk> anyone know how to get corner snapping in gnome
<eliasps> What do you mean mjayk? I don't get the "snapping" word.
<eliasps> darkxst sorry if I bother you, but check out picsel_asdf 's issue. Same thing happens to me on 14.10. It gets solved the way I mentioned above. Do you want me to report it on launchpad?
<eliasps> ...and provide some more info.
<mjayk> sorry eliasps i ment like so i can move a window to a corner and it snaps to that corner of the sceen, like when you move it to the edge and it snaps to the sidef of the screen
<picsel_asdf> mjayk: No, it didn't.
<eliasps> mjayk I don't know how to do it by tweaking the code, but maybe you should check out if there is any extension available
<eliasps> like this one
<eliasps> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/28/gtile/
<eliasps> And no sorry needed. It's not your fault but mine, because English is not my native language and I get confused sometimes.
<picsel_asdf> eliasps: I tried what you suggest, but again nothing.
<eliasps> picsel_asdf what happens if you type gnome-control-center deja-dup on the terminal? what type of error do you get?
<picsel_asdf> eliasps: Oh, good idea. It seems to be a segfault: http://pastebin.com/PwxSA2Qb
<picsel_asdf> Speicherzugriffsfehler is german for segmentation fault
<eliasps> I get exactly the same error as well. But it gets solved the way I mentioned above. The error still remains but the app doesn't fail to appear.
<eliasps> To be exact.. the desktop file that runs the deja-dup is the gnome-deja-dup-panel.desktop not the deja-dup.desktop
<eliasps> The first runs it through gnome-control-center (system settings). The second act likes an independent application launcher (independent from gnome-control-center)
<eliasps> Like I said, the way I described above works for me.
<eliasps> Another workaround you may try temporarily, is edit the deja-dup.desktop file and change the "NoDisplay=true" to "NoDisplay=false"
<eliasps> Then, the application "Backups" will be on the application list of gnome-shell, but inside system settings as well. If you open it through system settings is still won't open, But it will if you open it through the application menu.
<eliasps> Whatever the reason, I'd suggest to report is as a bug on launchpad. If you need help with that, I can help you. :)
<picsel_asdf> Ok, I'll make a report tomorrow if I find some time. Thank you very much for your help!
<darkxst> eliasps, I  guess that is bug 1379446
<ubot5> bug 1379446 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "gnome-control-center.real crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_lock_button_set_permission()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379446
<darkxst> don't know why the fix still hasnt been uploaded though
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-11-30
<lindol> hi all
<Rifester> Hi!   I am running Ubuntu Gnome 14.04, are there any problems with updating it to Gnome 3.12?    If I use the PPA to do so, is it supported for the LTS period?   Or is it better to just stay with Gnome 3.10?
<darkxst> Rifester, no, gnome3-staging PPA will not be supported for LTS period only gnome3 PPA
<Rifester> Thanks darkxst!
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-23
<nitish> can I make terminal transparent in gnome-shell 3.10.4?
<Forage> good afternoon
<Forage> the live cd nightly builds of at least November 17 until now suffer from being unable to login. It shows a broken login screen instead of booting into GNOME Shell right away. Supplying the username "ubuntu" with no password does not allow me to login. Is there any other way?
<LinDol> hi all
<mitch> Hi all - I just recently installed Ubuntu Gnome 15.10 on my Dell XPS 8700 with 4th Gen i7 and Nvidia GTX 645. I seem to be having quite a few issues, so far the list includes I am unable to open system settings, either through command line by running gnome-control-center (it just hangs and does nothing) nor by going to the normal system menu's. Also, I am unable to restart my PC by command line or by GUI.  When i enter init 6 as
<mitch> root it tries toreboot the PC but never actually reboots.  Goes to a black screen and does nothing until I hard shut it down.
<mitch> I get several errors when I try opening system settings through command line:
<mitch> mitch@mitch-XPS-8700:~$ sudo gnome-control-center
<mitch> [sudo] password for mitch:
<mitch> ** (gnome-control-center.real:2416): WARNING **: Ignoring launcher gufw (missing desktop file)
<mitch> ** (gnome-control-center.real:2416): WARNING **: Ignoring launcher landscape-client-settings (missing desktop file)
<mitch> ** (gnome-control-center.real:2416): WARNING **: Ignoring launcher language-selector (missing desktop file)
<mitch> ** (gnome-control-center.real:2416): WARNING **: Ignoring launcher ubuntuone-installer (missing desktop file)
<mitch> I opened a thread on ubuntuforums over 24 hours ago but no one has replied yet so thought I'd try on here for some help/tips.
<cap0> mitch: those aren't serious. Just missing desktop files. it's probably just ignoring things that can be optionally installed
<mitch> Ok, how do I get it to open System Settings then? Also, any tips on trying to troubleshoot the issue of not being able to reboot?
<cap0> can you open gnome-control-center without sudo?
<mitch> Nope, it just does this:
<cap0> as for the shutdown issue, I'm afraid I can't be off any assistance
<mitch> mitch@mitch-XPS-8700:~$ gnome-control-center
<mitch> Failed to register: Timeout was reached
<hans109h> I'm trying to find more information on gnome-system-log, specifically why some logs are expandable and some are not, however the documentation is very lacking.
<darkxst> hans109h, you should be using gnome-logs these days
<darkxst> gnome-system-log is old, and likely doesnt support journal
<hans109h> darkxst, thanks for that.  I had never heard of gnome-logs.  I wonder why it didn't install with Ubuntu
<hans109h> Wow. Much nicer already!
<darkxst> hans109h, apparently I forget to ever seed it
<hans109h> Actually, now that I'm looking it it, gnome-logs is only for journal, so I'm right back where I started.  When I said expanded I meant that for certain logs gnome-system-log will let you look at certain days and I think it is based on log rotation.
<darkxst> hans109h, the journal contains everything, however by default its not persistant, so only has current boot
<darkxst> hans109h, see /usr/share/doc/systemd/README.Debian.gz
<hans109h> right, What I was trying to do was to view an apache access log by day.
<darkxst> maybe apache doesnt use rsyslog
<hans109h> I can't remember.
<darkxst> mitch try run `gnome-control-center -v` that should provide more info
<hans109h> looks like I'll have to explore mod_journald
<darkxst> mitch, there is a known issue with logout currently affecting some users, not sure if that affects reboots also
<darkxst> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=758112
<ubot5> Gnome bug 758112 in general "system freezes hard after logout" [Critical,New]
<darkxst> except that shouldnt effect 15.10
<mitch> darkxst I tried gnome-control-center -v just now and it does the exact same thing as when I tried it without -v flag.
<mitch> mitch@mitch-XPS-8700:~$ gnome-control-center -v
<mitch> Failed to register: Timeout was reached
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-24
<darkxst> ricotz, NVIDIA 358 working for you?
<ricotz> darkxst, yes
<darkxst> it blew up here, with an un-useful, can't initialize kernel module message from X
<ricotz> you used the ppa, right?
<darkxst> ricotz, yeh the ~graphics-drivers one
<ricotz> the module actually got built?
<ricotz> "dkms status"?
<darkxst> pretty sure it built, but had to revert now
<darkxst> i'll try again when I actually have time to debug
<ricotz> hmm, alright
<darkxst> its my main desktop PC, can't just leave it broken for days ;0
<ricotz> I see, better use 352 then
<darkxst> thats what I reverted too, and was probably on before
<ricotz> alrght, just saying skip 355
<darkxst> yes I did
<darkxst> ricotz, any idea if gnome-screenshot is actually still needed these days? now that gnome-shell handles all that?
<darkxst> (in the seeds)
<ricotz> darkxst, it has some more options like the delay
<darkxst> yeh, I guess that is true
<darkxst> and I suppose the shell keybindings, are a mystery to most
<darkxst> ricotz, latest gtk+ in xenial is borked by some patch larsu reverted, pushed a fix to staging until I can discuss with him
<darkxst> bug 1518661, seems to have hit most DE's excepy Unity
<ubot5> bug 1518661 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Apps with HeaderBar have margin outside window" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518661
<ricotz> darkxst, I know, and a complained about some days ago
 * darkxst should probably update more often ;) 
<ricotz> nice to see they care...
<darkxst> and I fail to see how setting a background will workaround apparent frame sync issues
<darkxst> at best it will just make it less ugly for them
<ricotz> yeah
<darkxst> perhaps fixing compiz is too hard
<ricotz> btw, providing 3.20 in the ppa might be a pain while gtk+ breaks themes a lot
<darkxst> ricotz, how bad is the css nodes break things?
<ricotz> I can imagine, man power is limited as well afaics
<ricotz> it simply makes current themes unusable
<darkxst> technically adwaita is the only supported them on gnome3-staging
<darkxst> atleast that is what I tell anyone who complains on the mailing lists
<ricotz> gnome-terminal behaves pretty funky too ;)
<darkxst> about broken third party themes
<ricotz> is there some ubuntu patch tweaking with the window size?
<darkxst> I don't think so, but background size is definately tweaked in ubuntu themes
<ricotz> I think I have seen this in the past, while the terminal content changes the window gets smaller everytime
<darkxst> never seen that
<darkxst> re ppa, how about we just move the remaing X bits into gnome3 and go ahead and break staging
<darkxst> i'll get the media guys to make an announcement
<darkxst> but at this point we don't have many using xenial, little alone with gnome3-staging
<darkxst> s/X bits/xenial bits/
<darkxst> ricotz, ^
<ricotz> darkxst, elaborate "remaing X bits"
<darkxst> ricotz, I meant xenial bits
<ricotz> so you mean 3.18 updates
<darkxst> yes
<darkxst> g-o-a transition is likely to happen soon, but it will be reverted to webkit1 most likely to start, like what is on ubuntu-desktop ppa
<ricotz> webkit1 ?!?
<ricotz> sounds like gee all over again
<darkxst> ricotz, still battling to get webkit2gtk into main
<darkxst> they won't take both webkit
<darkxst>  in main
<darkxst> my latest idea
<darkxst> <darkxst> Laney, though I do wonder, can't we drop the ancient webkit2gtk build from webkitgtk source and add webkit2gtk to main? thats gotta be better than the current situation, and the transition from webkit2gtk-3.0 to -4.0 should be easy
<darkxst> actually some people don't want webkit in main at all, but that is not exactly feasible until the drop the enitre GNOME core from Ubuntu
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, sounds good, if nothing is using webkit2gtk-3.0
<darkxst> ricotz, there is stuff linked against it, but should be an easy enough transition
<ricotz> right, unless it is in main
<darkxst> ricotz, most of the r-deps have already been updated upstream for the -3.0 to -4.0
<darkxst> things like yelp, devhelp etc
<ricotz> anjuta, builder, gitg
<darkxst> builder yes
<darkxst> other two havent checked
<darkxst> gitg yes
<darkxst> anjuta, probably yes
<ricotz> I see
<ricotz> bbl
<Forage> good morning
<Forage> the live cd nightly builds of at least November 17 until now suffer from being unable to login. It shows a broken login screen instead of booting into GNOME Shell right away. Supplying the username "ubuntu" with no password does not allow me to login. Is there any other way?
<darkxst> hi Forage
<darkxst> that is fixed now
<Forage> \o/
<darkxst> and our username is actually ubuntu-gnome ;)
<Forage> ah, I didn't include the dash in my attempts
<darkxst> no password
<darkxst> but the images are fixed as of last night
<Forage> is it already working in the latest available nightly?
<Forage> great
<darkxst> yes, just took a few days to get sponsored, I don't have upload rights yet to the core stuff
<Forage> also, for some reason I don't get to see the splash screen any more. My monitors just go to stand-by when booting and shutting down. Is there a way to perform some sort of reset on that part of the distro? I could be because I had to resort back to the opensource video card drivers instead of AMD's fglrx for other reasons
<darkxst> Forage, you should always see the splash screen
<Forage> Should, yes :-P
<darkxst> only on NVIDIA blobs its text one
<Forage> I worked before, also on the live cd
<Forage> but not any more
<darkxst> file a bug
<Forage> So now I get to see the boot sequence, then my monitors go to standby, then I get the login screen
<darkxst> other than the transition between splash and gdm not being seemless
<Forage> To what package to I file it? GDM already at that stage?
<darkxst> yes there is a glitch there, but it shouldnt cause sleep
<darkxst> Forage, for xenial gdm3
<Forage> I'm on Wily
<darkxst> for wily gdm, but would be appreciated if you could test it on xenial also
<Forage> The live cd's for Wily and Xenial work as expected
<Forage> This is what I did to get back to the open source drivers: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Trusty_Installation_Guide#Removing_Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<Forage> So I figured a reinstall of some other additional package might fix the issue
<darkxst> Forage, that is not breaking your plymouth
<Forage> The only thing I can think of is "sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon" caused the removal of "xserver-xorg-video-all" as well. This package, however, didn't get installed again afterwards though. It looks like just a meta package however. If I install it it doesn't require any additional packages. Could this be the cause still?
<Forage> darn, it's still the 23 Nov. nightly that's available which I downloaded again
<darkxst> Forage, just reinstall xserver-xorg-core should be enough to blow away propietry cobwebs I think
<darkxst> Forage, use zsync ;) 23'rd image had the live session fixes
<Forage> That's what I did as part of the removal process. Is there a way to reconfigure plymouth somehow?
<Forage> Where can I find zsync's image?
<darkxst> its a link,feed this to zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<darkxst> and it just downloads the delta each time you want to update
<Forage> There is a ".zsync" file at "http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/" but I figure it's not the same
<Forage> ah
<darkxst> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<Forage> That will hopefully save some download time now that I'm on a crap connection for the time being
<darkxst> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<Forage> It results in a file with the exact same size, can that be right
<Forage> ?
<darkxst> Forage, it should download the full image the first time
<darkxst> and then delta downloads when you update
<darkxst> worst case being about 50% if you switch series
<Forage> great
<darkxst> if you update daily, shouldnt be more than 10%
<darkxst> or less
<darkxst> gtg
<Forage> Cheers
<LinDol> hi all :)
<lindol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-25
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> hi all
<botus> hi
<botus> Anyone know how the privacy on ubuntu gnome work? thinking about collecting data and ip and such?
<eliasps> darkxst when should we start working on uploading gnome in staging for xenial? During the final freeze?
<darkxst> eliasps, soon
<eliasps> darkxst ok, let me know!
<darkxst> eliasps, can probably start with the core bits, once 3.19.2 tarballs are out
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-26
<kozukumi> hello
<darkxst> ricotz, we have announced on social media and email lists, that xenial/staging will start breaking soon, so go ahead and upload gtk next week or so
<ricotz> darkxst, hmm, let's see -- here are some rogue updates https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/ubuntu/testing/+packages
<ricotz> but yeah gtk+ breaks a lot (custom widgets), like libreoffice/firefox in its earlier gtk3 tries
<darkxst> ubuntu doesnt have gtk3 builds of either does it?
<ricotz> darkxst, libreoffice builds the gtk3 flavour and you can install it if you want
<ricotz> firefox has it if you use aurora/nightly, it was disabled in the beta branch again
<system0x001> wich is the best solution for run script on slected folder (nor PWD ) ?
<eliasps> Hello everyone. On Xenial (UG) + staging, has anyone noticed that some gnome applications have an extended window border? Like nautilus, archive manager, even the right click menu?
<eliasps> In addition, in nautilus, trash and ftp, sftp gives an error: operation not supported.
<eliasps> Installing gvfs-backends fixes the second one.
<eliasps> This is what I mean by the first one: http://people.ubuntu.com/~eliasps/files/desktop.png
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-27
<darkxst> eliasps, the window bug should be fixed with the gtk+ in staging, it was a regression in the archive version bug 1518661
<ubot5> bug 1518661 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Apps with HeaderBar have margin outside window" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518661
<joe_user> Hello everyone
<joe_user> I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" is makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)?
<joe_user> Anyone can see my messages?
<joe_user> Are my messages making into the chat?
<joe_user> Hello?
<joe_user> Is my network broken too? no one sees me my messages? I see no replies, anyone there???
<joe_user> anyone here?
<joe_user> ok - guess my Linux is more broken than I thought.
<Joe_test2> Good morning everyone
<Joe_test2> Can anyone see my messages now?
<Joe_test2> I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)?
<Joe_test2> Can someone say something so I know you can see what I am saying?
<Joe_test2> Is there some geek code I need to utter for people not ignore me?
<Joe_test2> HELLO?
<ubuntu572> Hello
<Joe_test2> Hello
<Joe_test2> I just opened a second webchat window and it seems my messages are getting through, why am I being ignored?
<Joe_test2> I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)?
 * Joe_test2 I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)?
 * Joe_test2 I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my instal
 * Joe_test2 I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my instal
 * Joe_test2 I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my instal
 * Joe_test2 I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my instal
 * joe_test I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my install
 * joe_test I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my install
 * joe_test I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my install
 * joe_test I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my install
 * joe_test I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my install
 * joe_test I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my install
 * joe_test I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my install
 * joe_test I am curious, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 15.10 installed and recently I noticed I get this annoying tray icon at the bottom left, even when "hidden" it is still there and thus makes using the Terminal window VERY hard if I am at the bottom of the screen. How do I extirpate this menue or relocate it (extirpation is preferential frankly)? Why is it the Ubuntu-Gnome live doesn't seem to have this rotten "feature" and my install
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-28
<freakyy> yay just got it installed ;D
<freakyy> 15.10 ^^
<freakyy> not many people here ;)
<freakyy> is there any way i can minimize windows oO
<freakyy> there is no minimize button
<freakyy> only rightclick brings minimize menu ;(
<lindol> oh.
<lindol> freakyy, are you asian?
<lindol> :)
<freakyy> no im german
<freakyy> and how do i add accounts to epiphany
<lindol> oh sorry. :)
<lindol> did you install epiphany?
<freakyy> its installed by default
<freakyy> ok i need to restart my pc
<freakyy> u can type something ill see it when i return
<freakyy> back :)
<freakyy> is there a way i can remove the title bar from firefox in ubuntu-gnome?
<freakyy> i was talking about empathy sorry
<lindol> freakyy, I have same question from that happening.
<freakyy> lindol: ask
<lindol> because When i was using 15.04
<lindol> Firefox didn't have it.
<lindol> oops.
<lindol> sorry, I am still find it :) but i can not remove it T_T
<freakyy> what do u mean? it was there and u couldnt remove it? so the same problem that i have?
<freakyy> because in windows and unity the firefox doesnt have a title bar
<lindol> yes
<freakyy> but in ubuntu-gnome it has
<darkxst> freakyy, you can use online accounts in gnome-control-panel
<darkxst> gnome-control-center even
<darkxst> I think there is a firefox extension to remove the titlebar, but otherwise you can't
<freakyy> ok and how can i switch the icon of a menu entry on the left (favourites)? i installed thunderbird but it uses a wrong icon ... i downloaded the right onenow how do i assign it?
<freakyy> ah i found out
<freakyy> i installed gnome-support for thunderbird
<freakyy> then rebooted and then the icon was there ;D
<freakyy> okk and what is this taskbar-icon holder on the lower left
<freakyy> cant i put the icons on the upper right like with unity?
<freakyy> is there anything someone new to ubuntu-gnome needs to know?
<LinStatSDRR> Hello all.
<lindol> ㅗㅑ 미ㅣ
<lindol> hi all
<freakyy> hi all. is there any better theme than the default?
<LinDol> haha
<LinDol> oh
<LinDol> I am watching UFC seoul
<LinDol> haha.
<LinDol> sorry. :-)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-11-29
<darkxst> eliasps, you done any C programming?
<eliasps> darkxst Yes, I have.
<darkxst> eliasps, ok got a fairly simple bug for to work on then if you want
<eliasps> Ok, good! I wanted to get involved with this. I'll work on it tomorrow morning first thing because it;s 3 am here. What is it?
<darkxst> vino part of bug 1518813
<ubot5> bug 1518813 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "sharing panel fails to properly launch required daemons" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518813
<eliasps> Ok, bookmarked :)!
<darkxst> vino-server needs to be patch to ignore the gsettings "enabled" key at startup when running under GNOME
<darkxst> you can get the current DE with XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<eliasps> It's GNOME, on xenial, so it's ok.
<darkxst> eliasps, I mean you can check it from the C code, and then ignore the gsetting and just run server anyway
<darkxst> session = g_getenv ("XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP");
<darkxst> if (session && strstr (session, "GNOME"))
<eliasps> Oh, got it! Thanks. I'll ping you when I have something, because I might need some guidance on uploading the patch..
<darkxst> simple patches can be done with quilt new
<darkxst> but generally I just use git, then export to quilt
<eliasps> I'll use git as well at first then.
<freakyy> hi all. is there any way i can change the profile picture at the gdm login screen?
<eliasps> freakyy hi, you can through system settings > user accounts
<eliasps> users*
<freakyy> eliasps: thank you :)
<eliasps> no problem.
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> good morning freakyy , eliasps  :-)
<eliasps> Good morning LinDol
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Well, good evening, LinDol. :)
<LinDol> Wow ;)
<freakyy> hi LinDol
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Central time, USA
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Near Houston, TX.
<LinDol> you are 8 PM?
<darkxst> hey LinDol
<LinDol> darkxst, hi :)
<freakyy> what ubuntu gnome r u all using?
<freakyy> i think i have .16 installed
<LinDol> I have put ubuntu gnome 15.10( WW) :)
<freakyy> yea smae here
<freakyy> is there anyhting new ppl need to know?
<LinDol> sorry, what does 'ppl' mean?
<darkxst> freakyy, xenial
<freakyy> whats xenial
<LinDol> 16.004
<darkxst> 16.04 development series
<LinDol> :)
<freakyy> ah ko
<freakyy> ok
<freakyy> i dotn want tht
<freakyy> might be hanging in system and unable to do anything
<LinDol> oh , on your 15.10?
<freakyy> no on xenial
<darkxst> freakyy, what do you want to know? just ask if you have questions
<LinDol> ah... okay
<freakyy> i was jsut curious if theres any must have app or something
<darkxst> well we include app (what we believe) are must have apps in the default install
<darkxst> anything else becomes, personal preference really
<freakyy> ok
<freakyy> are u from the dev team?
<darkxst> freakyy, there is also lots of info on the wiki, but mostly aimed towards contributing to the project
<darkxst> head dev
<freakyy> oh ok nice ;D
<freakyy> i like ubuntu-gnome
<freakyy> but im really new to it so
<freakyy> i cant say much
<freakyy> may i tell u waht i dont like?
<darkxst> sure
<freakyy> i dont like the title bar of windows beeing so big and wasting space somehow ... first u have the taskbar then the title bar ... and the title bar is even extra big
<freakyy> thats the only thing i dont like so far
<darkxst> window titlebar or headerbar (the ones with buttons etc)
<darkxst> there are probably themes that can make the window titlebar smaller
<darkxst> the inconsistency of apps using titlebar vs headerbar is annoying, but can't do anything about that
<freakyy> yes i need to ahve a look
<darkxst> I have old school 4:3 monitors, so the height issue doesnt really bother me
<freakyy> is this a theme i could use http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/zonColor+Themes+Pack?content=156189
<freakyy> ? i mean its said to be for unity too
<freakyy> and its from 2013?
<darkxst> freakyy, it would need to specifically support GTK 3.16
<freakyy> oh ok
<freakyy> hm, i cant find a good theme
<darkxst> numix is quite popular
<freakyy> ok lemme check
<darkxst> don't know if it resizes titlebars though
<freakyy> no it doesnt resize title bars
<freakyy> also firefox has a titlebar i dont think it should have one ... everywhere else the title bar was removed from firefox so itlooks like google chrome
<freakyy> but yea i can live with it
<freakyy> maybe one day it will get fixed ;D
<freakyy> btw, is there any other popular theme?
<LinDol> http://gnome-look.org/
<LinDol> haha This is supported to you for modifying themes :)
<darkxst> firefox still uses gtk2 on linux, so it will always have a titlebar
<darkxst> one did when its ported to gtk3, it can be made to look like windows/chrome etc
<darkxst> ^one day
<darkxst> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/htitle/
<darkxst> no idea if that still works though
<freakyy> nah i dont wnna customize too much
<freakyy> i will keep it like it is now
<LinDol> oh
<LinDol> darkxst, This extension will be hide THE titlebar that filefox has?
<darkxst> LinDol, only when maximised and its old, don't know if it has been maintained for recent versions
<darkxst> freakyy, try epiphany browser then ;)
<LinDol> darkxst, thank you for your suggestion :) I will try to put this extextion ;-)
<freakyy> darkxst: no id like to stay with firefox
<freakyy> it has all my stuff synced through windows and linux
<freakyy> and pcs
<lindol> oh hohoho
<lindol> When Firefox is maximized,
<lindol> title bar has been hided :)
<lindol> Thank you darkxst :)
<lindol> oh yes yes good :)
<darkxst> lindol, :)
<freakyy> :)
<freakyy> im off, good night all ;D
<lindol> freakyy, have a great dream :)
<lindol> I am translating WW release note to Korean.
<lindol> After finishing to translate, Could i add link in original page?
<lindol> because I didn't find any other languages on original page
<darkxst_> lindol, I guess so, but don't really know
<darkxst_> email the wiki/docs list perhaps?
<darkxst_> there may even have been a translation team at one point?
<lindol> um.. Okay, I am trying to translate release note to Korean first and then,
<lindol> I will send email to mailing list to add link :)
<lindol> for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuGNOME/ page :)
<darkxst_> lindol, yea I got that, normally I would say just contact Ali, but think he is taking time off atm
<darkxst_> lindol, we want better release notes for 16.04 if you interested ;) (english of course)
<lindol> oh.
<darkxst_> something more like a blog post, with screenshots capturing the new features ;)
<lindol> 16.04 release note has been in our blog(ubuntu-gnome.org) already? :)
<darkxst_> lindol, no, not yet
<darkxst_> you could create it though
<lindol> oh sorry for my misunderstanding
<lindol> hahaha
<lindol> i understood now
<lindol> but I am not ready haha for creating original page :)
<darkxst_> lindol plenty of time to learn
<lindol> Thank you darkxst_  :)
<lindol> you are my teacher haha
<lindol> oh i have a good news.
<lindol> when i was try to test for english specking,
<lindol> I have gotten new grade
<lindol> ;)
<darkxst_> lindol, great!
<lindol> Opic IM1 level
<lindol> Thank you for your teaching and all of member in ubuntu gnome community :)
<darkxst_> lol, you realise I am trying to recruit you for english tasks ;)
<freakyy> hm i just installed http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Faenza?content=128143
<freakyy> this icon theme
<freakyy> it looks really good :)
<lindol> darkxst_, haha thank you :)
<lindol> freakyy, i think it was good
<lindol> I think that icon theme looks like android or i os icon style
<freakyy> lindol: i don tknow i like it. it are small handy icons and even the battery icon i didnt like was replaced ;D
<lindol> haha
<lindol> that is ok.
<lindol> :) but I tend to like defaut theme haha,
<freakyy> i have a question
<freakyy> can i use this gtk3 theme, even though it is .18 and not .16? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/White?content=173840
<lindol> After Ubuntu Gnome having a dark-themes.
<lindol> I think it is possible
<darkxst_> lindol, that is up to the artwork team
<lindol> White   3.18.novo
<lindol> GTK 3.x Theme/Style
<lindol> ummm.
<lindol> ohh :) time to have some dinner :) have a good time.  :)
<freakyy> ok i used another theme
<freakyy> it looks really good
<freakyy> u lov eit
<freakyy> its called cetic-2 ... i use the ubuntu repo http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ceti-2+-+Theme?content=167528
<darkxst_> freakyy, the only them I use, is the solarized terminal theme
<freakyy> how does it look can u give me a screenshot?
<freakyy> i use normal terminal with background
<darkxst_> freakyy, just try it! its shipped with gnome-terminal
<freakyy> oh how to?
<freakyy> ah found it
<freakyy> no ill stay with black on gray
<freakyy> a bit transparent background
<freakyy> and everything looks nice
<freakyy> im here connected over ssh with my server, set up screen and in ther ei run weechat
<freakyy> and thatshow i got o irc ;D
<darkxst_> just saying solarized and powerline, make for a pretty nice terminal ;)
<freakyy> :)
<freakyy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9PxjOw3B_A heres my terminal ... the gtk theme etc. arent recent anymore
<freakyy> i now use the vertex theme
<freakyy> its more recent than the celtic one and look very smilar
<freakyy> i mvery happy with gnome now ;D
<freakyy> now id only need the very latest gnome but yea ...
<freakyy> in 5 months there will be a new lts version anyway so
<freakyy> i think im gonna wait for that
<darkxst_> you can get 3.18 from gnome3-staging ppa
<darkxst_> that is pretty stable now
<freakyy> darkxst_: do u work on gnome-3 staging?
<darkxst_> freakyy, its maintained by the ubuntu GNOME team, so yea
<freakyy> my problem is, i have ppa-purge installed but ... when i upgrade im scared ill forget purging the ppas
<freakyy> and even if i dont forget i need to collect th einformation how to remove the ppas
<freakyy> ok ill add gnome staging repos now
<freakyy> i also ahve to add gnome3 other repos aswell right?
<freakyy> lemme do it now
<darkxst_> thats probably less of a problem these days since we just backprort most packages after release
<darkxst_> during development though its a minefield
<darkxst_> that will start soon for xenial/staging
<freakyy> lk i added both repos and created an unisntall-upgrade.txt file where i collect the repos i need to purge
<freakyy> btw, if i press alt-tab and have 2 terminals open, how do i switch between the two terminals, pressing alt tab just continues to the next program open
<darkxst_> alt-~
<freakyy> i have a german keyboard
<darkxst_> freakyy, the key left of 1
<freakyy> thanks :D
<freakyy> ok now the apt-get update
<darkxst_> that will switch between the instances of current focused app
<freakyy> ok so let's see if this works with my laptop ;D
 * darkxst_ goes, night
<freakyy> good night darkxst_  and thank you fro your help :)
<freakyy> my windows 10 when i upgraded to win10 ... trashed my sound driver everything cam eout scratched etc. like if the sound was too loud now in ubuntu everything works fine ;D
<freakyy> darkxst: r u there? i have a problem. http://postimg.org/image/o2ojj7fl5/ <-- as u can see, in ubuntu software center the entries are white on white :(
<freakyy> im using a theme
<freakyy> do i have to report that to the theme author?
<freakyy> i posted a bug report at their github
<freakyy> hm i cant find a good cursor theme ill stick to the default
<freakyy> ah it installed itself again
<freakyy> i hope i have everything recent installed now ;D
<freakyy> ok guys, im gonna take a shower now
<freakyy> l8r all
<freakyy> darkxst: ive installed the latest gnome from the ppas but still i cant set dim screen on battery mode?
<darkxst> freakyy, brightness?
<freakyy> darkxst: yea
<freakyy> in settings --> Battery
<freakyy> or Power
<freakyy> wait
<freakyy> in Power
<freakyy> gnome .18 has a new feature to automatically reduce the brightness when u are on battery
<freakyy> but i dont have that listed?
<darkxst> i don't know about that either, file a bug
<freakyy> or wait maybe i need to restart
<freakyy> ?
<freakyy> ill do that ina minute
<freakyy> first ill isntall qweechat
<darkxst> freakyy, does you laptop have a light sensor?
<freakyy> darkxst: no
<freakyy> but its said to dim the light when on battery mode
<darkxst> then you won't see that new option
<freakyy> oh ok
<freakyy> ;D
<freakyy> sorry
<freakyy> i have spaghetties ;D
<freakyy> with sauce
<freakyy> :) *eats*
<freakyy> i love my new desktop
<freakyy> i only have to boot into windows if i wanna play guildwars 2
<darkxst> I don't even have a windows partition here ;)
<freakyy> darkxst: yes u probably dont play games. even with fglrx driver the game runs slow as it can only be run in wine
<freakyy> i use weechat on server and go to irc ssh --> screen --> weechat
<freakyy> i think its the best way so i never have to set up irc anywhere
<freakyy> now im connected to my weechat using glowing-bear ... but its no standalone client sadly
<freakyy> ok maybe the wrong channel to talk about that
<freakyy> sorry
<freakyy> darkxst: what langauge do u code in for gnome?
<freakyy> c++?
<darkxst> freakyy, mostly its C, but some apps use vala and gnome-shell uses javascript for the UI
<freakyy> hm ok ;)
<freakyy> i know a bit java
<freakyy> but i dont know what i could code
<darkxst> no I don't really play games
<freakyy> darkxst: ;)
<freakyy> i only play gw2
<freakyy> but i own a minecraft server - but i only administrate it
<darkxst> best place to start is too find and fix bugs ;)
<freakyy> test
<freakyy> wrong channel
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-01
<demora> Hello can someone tell me why the shell theme option in my recently installed ubuntu gnome 16.10 is greyed out in the gnome-tweak-tool ?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-02
<jeroenpraat> Does anyone else have problems with Firefox (50.0.2) hiding italic text
<jeroenpraat> ?
<jeroenpraat> oops sorry, it's not firefox, it's the font. when I choose dejavu or sans as default font I get this
<jeroenpraat> but using dejavu in e.g. libreoffice works ok
<jeroenpraat> it is also only with sans-serif, not with serif
<jeroenpraat> reinstalling the dejavu packages fixed the problem < for future reference
<el-nino_> hey.. i hav problem with gnome software
<el-nino_> its not popping/opening
<el-nino_> i tried few commands from ubuntu forum..but all in vain...
<fuddie> el-nino_ , that's very strange.
<el-nino_> instead i succesfully  installed ubuntu software center on my machine which is with gnome ubuntu
<el-nino_> i tried to get help from gnome users.. but it didn't help very well.
<fuddie> have you tried uninstalling gnome software and then reinstalling it?
<el-nino_> haa.. i did even that...uninstalling & reinstalling through terminal
<el-nino_> but it didn't seem to work
<fuddie> well shoot that is really strange
<el-nino_> i even checked few times of apt-get update
<el-nino_> apt-get upgrade..all of that stuff
<fuddie> you might have some luck asking on #ubuntu since it has 20 times the users.
<el-nino_> let me confess... i am very new to linux..
<el-nino_> i hav tried all the possibilities i knew
<fuddie> try running it from the terminal. type ' gnome-software ' without quotes
<fuddie> does it give you any sort of error?
<el-nino> ha did that even.. it showed no reponse.. then i ran.. killall..too
<el-nino_> ok.. let me start fresh
<el-nino_> haa,.... here it is.... it shows no response again
<fuddie> type ' apt policy gnome-software '
<el-nino_> el-nino@elnino-HP-Pavilion-15-Notebook-PC:~$ apt policy gnome software
<el-nino_> gnome:
<el-nino_>   Installed: (none)
<el-nino_>   Candidate: 1:3.14+3ubuntu1
<el-nino_>   Version table:
<el-nino_>      1:3.14+3ubuntu1 500
<el-nino_>         500 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 Packages
<el-nino_> N: Unable to locate package software
<el-nino_> el-nino@elnino-HP-Pavilion-15-Notebook-PC:~$
<el-nino_> sry
<el-nino_> https://paste.gnome.org/paybkfkhi
<fuddie> it's "gnome-software" not "gnome software" The dash needs to be there.
<fuddie> otherwise it just checks the entire gnome desktop :)
<el-nino_> https://paste.gnome.org/pih7ngrvx
<fuddie> plz type in terminal and show the result: ls ~/.local/share/gnome-software/
<el-nino> https://paste.gnome.org/ptfnvjjh0
<fuddie> ok, you just need to rename the 'install-queue' folder to something else (maybe install-queue-backup) and it should work
<el-nino_> so.. command please
<fuddie> mv ~/.local/share/gnome-software/ ~/.local/share/gnome-software-backup/
<el-nino_> ha..done.... whats the checkpoint nw
<fuddie> what do you mean by 'what's the checkpoint nw'?
<el-nino_> sry.... hw to knw the command went well.... and what would be the subsequent steps
<fuddie> it should be fixed now, try opening gnome software
<fuddie> does it work?
<el-nino_> haa...here its done... it opened succesfully.. thank you alot buddy....
<fuddie> no problem, it is a bug that has not been fixed yet
<el-nino_> but nw i do have ubuntu software center too on my machine.. how to get rid of it
<fuddie> you may have it happen again. just save the command in a text file so you can remember it for later
<fuddie> to remove ubuntu software center just type ' sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-software-center '
<el-nino_> u mean like the command to move the file location should be saved or anyother stuff
<fuddie> Just the command, you may need to remove the file again if you encounter the bug again later.
<el-nino_> kk..
<el-nino_> hey.. jst encountered another error while uninstalling the ubuntu-software-center
<fuddie> oh, what kind of error? did it uninstall correctly?
<el-nino_> https://paste.gnome.org/pyga1u5h2
<fuddie> Oh, my bad, The package is actually just called "ubuntu-software". sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-software
<el-nino_> now the command say that ubuntu center is not installed and not removed
<fuddie> ubuntu-software?
<el-nino> https://paste.gnome.org/pia8jg8xf
<el-nino> but the GUI shows ubuntu software
<fuddie> ok, maybe I have the wrong package name. sudo apt-get remove software-center
<fuddie> Also, you could uninstall it from gnome software, just by finding it in the 'installed' tab at the top
<fuddie> whichever you prefer
<el-nino_> ha,,,,am done with it
<el-nino_> can i ask for another favour
<fuddie> sure
<el-nino_> how to get Indic languages on IBUS r what ever may be the GUI character map
<fuddie> el-nino_: I have no idea. sorry. Try asking on the #ubuntu channel, since it has 20 times as many users.
<el-nino_> thank you
<fuddie> no problem! i'm sorry you encountered such an odd bug.
<el-nino_> its not the first time.... i got the same even on my ubuntu LTS16, ubutnu LTS 14...... in the same macine
<el-nino_> each time i got fed up and shift to other OS
<fuddie> haha, i would too
<el-nino_> i also need to make a query.. why does bluetooth doesnt work no my machine with linux
<fuddie> I don't know, i dont have bluetooth on my computer. It's probably a missing hardware driver.
<el-nino_> the drivers, importantly graphical drivers
<el-nino_> i work on HP-pavilion 15 laptop
<fuddie> Try asking on the #ubuntu IRC channel, it has a lot more active users who can help
<el-nino_> wtih intel i5 processor4gb rom, and 2gb dedicated nivida Geforce graphic card
<el-nino_> :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-03
<tinfoil_hat> hi there, got a problem, i switched from internal graphics card to nvidia, basicially it's working, but the encryption field is loaded on internal grapics card. how can i switch the encryption screen to other graphics card? also if i disable the internal graphics card in bios i got a black screen.
<tinfoil_hat> I got a workaround tough, if i plug in the second monitor in internal graphics and point in bios to the internal also, i can type in my passphrase and can successfully boot. then i got a picture on all 3 screens. since I would like to use my 3 screens on pci graphics card it would be nice if we find a solution
<tinfoil_hat> so now i get a picture of 2 grapic cards displayed^^
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-12-04
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> hello all :)
<LinDol> could you share to me about 'Many GNOME apps now have a Keyboard Shortcuts popup available in the app menu' in release notes
<LinDol> what is Keyboard Shortcuts popup in the app menu?
<LinDol>  I am reading release note for translating korean
<LinDol> oh i think i found it. in https://help.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.20/ here
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-11-27
<mozammel> Hello guys I've a problem, I cant use Single Click on nautilus file manager, even Single click option activated on preference, I'm using Ubuntu 17.10 gnome DE, Nautilus 3.26.0
<Fenhl> hello! I set up gnome-terminal to run /bin/zsh, which worked fine, but after a reboot it now closes immediately. Hitting Alt+F2 and running `gnome-terminal -e /bin/bash` gives the same result. Any ideas?
<mgedmin> try running xterm?
<mgedmin> edit gnome-terminal's profile with gsettings and change it back to bash?
<mgedmin> (I think dconf-editor doesn't support movable schemas yet)
<mgedmin> ... why would /bin/zsh stop working?
<Fenhl> if I switch to a tty using Ctrl+Alt+3 and log in, it starts Zsh just fine
<Fenhl> if I try to run xterm using Alt+F2 it says “Command not found”, should I install it?
<mgedmin> do you see any useful errors in journalctl?
<mgedmin> yeah, xterm is probably not installed by default
<mgedmin> but the point of it was to get a working terminal, and you already have that with ctrl+alt+f3
<Fenhl> right
<mgedmin> btw did you change your login shell (with chsh), or did you change the gnome-terminal profile?
<Fenhl> both
<Fenhl> after `chsh`, Terminal still started bash
<Fenhl> so I changed the profile settings too
<Fenhl> ok, so far I've found the uuid for the terminal profile
<mgedmin> hmm, interesting
<mgedmin> I like dconf dump / | less to see all the settings I've changed
<Fenhl> I have a useful error in journalctl, one sec
<mgedmin> (and I like gsettings list-recursively / | less, to see all the values of all the settings, including default values -- it's also more greppable than dconf dump)
<Fenhl> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26059190/
<Fenhl> it's saying something about size/format constraints, so maybe it doesn't have to do anything with zsh but instead with the maximized terminal hack
<Fenhl> I googled for how to have Terminal start maximized automatically and the answer I found was set the rows/cols to 9999
<mgedmin> weird
<Fenhl> which worked until reboot
<mgedmin> haha ok, undo that :)
<Fenhl> I found the setting in dconf but not sure how to change it
<mgedmin> dconf reset /path/to/key
<Fenhl> that worked, thanks
<Fenhl> is there a less hackish way of getting Terminal windows to start maximized?
<mgedmin> I don't know; I hit <Super>t <Super>Up to launch a maximized terminal
<mgedmin> (one is custom keybinding to run gnome-terminal, the other is I believe default keybinding to maximize the window)
<Fenhl> I guess 115×31 instead of 9999×9999 also works
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-11-29
<yetoo> I have issues trying to build for gnome-software
<yetoo> it wants a native dependency of rpm yet I have installed rpm and it still won't build
<yetoo> I also have done sudo apt-get build-dep on gnome-software and I still get dependency errors.
<jbicha> yetoo: you need to pass the meson flag -Denable-rpm=false
<yetoo> Thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-01
<dsynapse> hi
<dsynapse> I need help debugging a gnome login.  I'm not sure what I did, but my main user tries to login to gnome and immediately gets logged out.  I setup an alternate user and it's able to log right in
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-12-03
<Prairir001> so i installed ubuntu-gnome and it was working perfectly for a few hours and then i restarted it and it wouldnt work. it boots straight into the desktop without any icons or backgrounds or any kindof graphical "pizaz" but i can move the mouse and see all the text and the dash. when i move the mouse over something like hot corner it works. when i click on an application it brings me to the login screen. and then i
<Prairir001> login and its the same problem
<Prairir001> i was getting an internal error from plymouth on the reboot just before if thats important
